# Best resource for learning VBA?



## ankit000 (Feb 23, 2011)

What is the best online or book or video tutorial for learning good VBA? I think I have a fairly advanced knowledge of Excel but I lack in the field of programming excel to ease my tasks. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a look here at the MrExcel shop for one of their books on VBA.  Also have a look at John Walkenbach's Power Programming book.


----------



## ret44 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have Walkenbach's book, and it helped me a fair amount.

 Howver, I really think that necessity is the mother of invention.  If you're working on excel problems that you need to get solved, you'll generally find a way.  To that end, this forum is invaluable.  I would suggest to make sure that you've thoroughly researched your questions before posting here though - the answers to many excel questions are widely available.


----------



## jeffreybrown (Mar 1, 2011)

How about...

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=517549


----------



## BrianB (Mar 5, 2011)

My twopence worth (cents outside the uk)

I have been using VBA since the beginnings and feel I have wasted a lot of money on "howto" books - especially nowadays having easy web searches, MrExcel.com, and a good "Help" engine (click in a word in the VB Editor and press the F1 key) - and have a look at the Object Browser (F2 key)

My first action, even nowadays, is usually to start by recording a macro. It gets over the "blank sheet" stage and puts things into sequence. Then amend that.

If you need practice, try answering some of the MrExcel questions.


----------

